# GL Pease - Mephisto



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

well greg has raised the bar on reviews so I will try to make this one suck less.



G.L Pease Mephisto.

Bought on ebay for $18.50 $22.50 to my door, not bad considering.

Tin aroma, WONDERFULL ! Sweet, spicy, campfire smell.

Dont be fooled, has a rum topping but this is no aromatic. Light up is like it smells, rich, sweet, spicy - Has a depth and richness that is lacking in most blends. I think cigar lovers will enjoy this blend. Reminds me of penzance, but not as powerfull, more rich like a maduro cigar. Wonderfull stuff, will be looking for more of it.

all right so review still sucked :tg


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



mr.c said:


> G.L Pease Mephisto.
> 
> Bought on ebay for $18.50 $22.50 to my door, not bad considering.
> 
> ...


Enjoy it while you can, bro;



> 23 November, 2004
> Bad News. Yesterday afternoon, Craig called me. Nothing unusual - we talk at least once a day. But, I could hear in his voice something was terribly wrong. It was.
> 
> *In the morning, our leaf processor's warehouse containing nearly all of the available Syrian Latakia that was brought into the country burned to the ground.* A few pounds remain here and there, but of literally tons of this sublime leaf, all that is left is ashes and dust. As bad as this is for us, it's far worse for the importer, who still owned the majority of the leaf lost.
> ...


Nothing seems to have materialized in 16 months, and he doesn't seem to be holding his breath waiting for something to fall from the sky. He makes alot of blends that rock, Abingdon and Odyssey among my favs, which are still available.

Scott"don'tshootthemessenger"M


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

Yeah scott, sucks, but I keep scouring ebay. I bid on some Bohemian Scandal the other day, out bid by a buck -oh well.

I put in an order at smokershaven.com, last thursday. Some Odyssey was in the mix (among other things) sent priority, still havent got the package yet :c Emailed them a couple days ago, they were going to get back to me- havent yet 

joe


----------

